# College degree but Crappy job?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I know someone who has a bachelor's degree, he wanted to do web design and graphic design, but it's been 3 years at least and he still works at Target for $9 an hour. He can easily get a full-time job that pays more than this, but I know he doesn't want to because he wants more time to do what he does- play video games, watch TV, etc... At one point in my life, high school, I thought about studying the same thing. I lost interest in this in a year, it wasn't for me. I look back and I'm glad that I didn't do it, I would most likely end up like him. He went to a cheap college, but it's not just that, it's also the fact that the program for his college didn't really have a lot of courses for what he wanted to study, a lot of the stuff he was told by his professors is that he would have to teach himself since these courses weren't available. On the other hand, I have a relative who studied graphic design at a better college and she has a job in this. I have a job now where I feel comfortable what I am doing, and I don't have to 1. wear a uniform, 2. deal with customers, 3. talk in front of a group. 

Anyone here who has a college degree but does not have a job for what they studied? Is it only social anxiety that has held you back?


----------



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)

Yeah I have a bachelors and I'm making $10/hr. It's because I'm applying to jobs along with hundreds of other applicants; literally. For fun, I asked this during a phone interview: So how many people applied for this position? "I have 263 emails so far, and that's just in the last 2 days". Yeah fun stuff....

SA isn't holding me back, though. It's mainly because I haven't finished building my personal website and portfolio. Employers need to be able to access my work.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

check this out

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f18/college-conspiracy-documentary-152099/


----------



## Propaganda (Oct 26, 2010)

My old roomie had a BA and became a general manager of a Pizza Hut. He made ~$13 per hour or so.


----------



## wesdtrack (Jan 17, 2012)

It does happen alot, factors that affect it include the school and major obv. Also just having a degree doesn't mean anything. A lot of high level school (ivy's) graduate close to 100 percent of their class, but just having the degree doesn't get them a job because no one wants someone who told 10 years to get a degree or did it with all C's. 

Likewise even with wonderful grades u can still be out on a job if ur in a bad area for ur major. As an ECE major u dont' go and move to nevada and expect to get a job, u stay along the coasts where the jobs for that career are.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

This is really degree dependent. My friend's bro works for a company that does conversion of medical records to digital, and they are actively recruiting college students (computer engineering and programming if I remember correctly), and taking them right out of graduation and are constantly hiring.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

urggh depressing when you have Science and Law degree students who have worked hard for their qualifications working at Subways etc.


----------



## Chatise19 (Dec 31, 2011)

My mom has a computer science degree but is working a sub :/ I'm majoring in English but I feel that it will get me nowhere since the chances of being an author is one in a million :/


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

xTKsaucex said:


> urggh depressing when you have Science and Law degree students who have worked hard for their qualifications working at Subways etc.


This is the unfortunate truth. It is incumbent on students, who don't seem to understand this, to know what their job prospects will be. There is absolutely no sense in blaming the world (despite colleges not being forthcoming about these things), when it is very easy to find out what you can do with a degree, and what the job market is like. It took me all of two seconds to find articles about the glut in the law job market from an overproduction of lawyers. For students desiring a PHD eventually, it shouldn't be an issue to find out what things are like when there are no shortages of PHD students, post docs, and professors on a college campus who would be willing to share the absolute difficulty there is to get a faculty position in a university because of the overproduction of PHDs, and that even if a position was obtained, that they would be forced to do research which would get them grant money, and spend massive amounts of time writing grants, instead of doing the research they dreamed of doing.


----------



## PharmaPhunk (Jan 25, 2012)

Getting a computer science degree. All I want is a quite cubicle where I can write software, is that too much to ask?


----------



## roxannedetierro (Nov 22, 2012)

Hey Mobius, you should have finished college. Without a college degree, you'll surely have a hard time landing a job. Personally, there's a reason why I put this first; to have a job and a decent salary that will help my family live comfortably. If that's your goal, you should finish college. Having a college degree opens more opportunities to higher paying jobs, even if your field has nothing to do with what you're applying for.


----------



## roxannedetierro (Nov 22, 2012)

Hey Mobius, you should have finished college. Without a college degree, you'll surely have a hard time landing a job. Personally, there's a reason why I put this first; to have a job and a decent salary that will help my family live comfortably. If that's your goal, you should finish college. Having a college degree opens more opportunities to higher paying jobs, even if your field has nothing to do with what you're applying for.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

College is really overrated. I mean, most people get degrees that have nothing to do with the field they work in. And they make you take all of these pointless electives that have nothing to do with your major. You never going to need to all of the parts, organs, muscles, etc. of a human body, if you are going to be a lawyer or go into business.

I probably am not going to get a 4 year college degree. Just a 2 year degree. Nothing really interests me, i suck at school, and I feel like it is just kind of pointless. I am going to try to hopefully get a job, and then slowly work my way up to a high paying job as I gain more work experience. I don't know if it can be done.

Its just kind of stupid, sometimes i feel that you need a pointless piece of paper just to succeed in life.


----------



## shnbwmn (Jul 13, 2012)

Chatise19 said:


> I'm majoring in English but I feel that it will get me nowhere since the chances of being an author is one in a million :/


No it's not; you just need to be dedicated and passionate about it. Writing isn't about getting some wonderful inspiration for a story/topic, it's all about hard work and research. Publishers are attracted to well thought-out, rhythmic work, which comes with practice.


----------

